# WOMEN



## 89429 (May 23, 2005)

> A married couple is driving along a highway doing a steady 40 miles
> per> hour.
>

> The wife is behind the wheel, Her husband suddenly looks across at her
> and> speaks in a clear voice.
>

> "I know we've been married for twenty years, but I want a divorce."
>

> The wife says nothing, keeps looking at the road ahead but slowly
> increases her speed to 45mph.
>

> The husband speaks again. "I don't want you to try and talk me out of 
> it," he says, "because I've been having an affair with your best 
> friend, and she's a far better lover than you are."
>

> Again the wife stays quiet, but grips the steering wheel more tightly 
> and slowly increases the speed to 55.
>

> He pushes his luck. "I want the house," he says insistently..
>

> Up to 60.
>

> "I want the car, too," he continues.
>

> 65 mph.
>

> "And," he says, "I'll have the bank accounts, all the credit cards and 
> the boat!"
>

> The car slowly starts veering towards a massive concrete bridge.
>

> This makes him nervous, so he asks her, "Isn't there anything you 
> want?"
>

> The wife at last replies in a quiet and controlled voice. "No, I've 
> got everything I need," she says.
>

> "Oh, really," he inquires, "so what have you got?" Just before they 
> slam into the wall at 65 mph,
>

> the wife turns to him and smiles.
>

> "The airbag."
>

> Moral of the Story: Women are clever bitches. Don't mess with them


----------

